# Worx hydroshot battery replacement



## Sicskate

I received a worx hydroshot for Christmas, I actually quite like it for smaller job. 

But the battery isn't that great?!? 

I've looked online and can see worx branded batteries, but I've also spotted unbranded ones which apparently have a longer run time. 

I've also seen a Screwfix ERBAUER which will apparently fit?? 

Has anyone tried the non worx branded ones? 

Be interested to see if the Screwfix one will work as it's only £23. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## keithjmason

Yup. The screwfix EBauer ones work great, I have a few for mine. 

They just don’t have the built in power indicator lights


----------



## Sicskate

keithjmason said:


> Yup. The screwfix EBauer ones work great, I have a few for mine.
> 
> They just don't have the built in power indicator lights


That's really great to know 

Thanks, I'll pop there and get a few

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrease

Is it safe to charge the EBauer battery in the Worx charger?


----------



## HEADPHONES

The Worx batteries seem expensive at £40 each.
If you need a new cordless hammer drill it seems better to buy this for £75
https://www.amazon.co.uk/WORX-WX366...less+drill&dpPl=1&dpID=51BZOrMMZuL&ref=plSrch
As you get 2 batteries AND the drill for less than the price of 2 batteries!


----------



## dchapman88

I've got a Worx 4AH battery and it does my juke twice easily before it needs charging. 

It might be expensive to buy a proper one, but I've had zero hassle with it and it charges over night after I've used it. Then ready for the next 2 washes.


----------

